
All Clojure-Conj Videos Available - fogus
http://clojure.com/blog/2011/03/23/conj-talks-all-up.html
======
regularfry
Fantastic. Now I can watch the language-magpie part of my brain flit its way
from Erlang, where it has been nesting for the past few weeks, back onto the
JVM.

